
60 Years Photographing the North American Railroad - blueatlas
https://hyperallergic.com/404272/jim-shaughnessy-essential-witness-sixty-years-of-railroad-photography/
======
dreamcompiler
I had not heard of Shaugnessy before, but I'm glad to learn of his work.
Another great rail photographer whose books I love is O. Winston Link.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O._Winston_Link](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O._Winston_Link)

------
AnimalMuppet
For those who don't know, Shaugnessy is one of the great names in railroad
photography. He's an absolute master.

~~~
nickhalfasleep
Shaugnessy, David P. Morgan, O. Winston Link, Lucius Beebe, among other did an
amazing job of recording the end of the piston steam industrial era. Industry,
cities, methods of trade were fundamentally 18th century in many ways up until
the end of the Second World War, when trucking, cars, and road changed the
shape of the country.

[http://railfan.com/new-book-lucius-beebe-and-charles-
clegg/](http://railfan.com/new-book-lucius-beebe-and-charles-clegg/)

------
tomkat0789
Big machines are cool. Now I want to Google to find what the insides of a big
diesel locomotive looks like...

Anybody know where one could find cool pictures of powerful electric motors?

------
CodeSheikh
I would want to buy this book. Suggestions?

~~~
nickhalfasleep
[https://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/jim-shaughnessy-
essential-w...](https://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/jim-shaughnessy-essential-
witness-jim-
shaughnessy/1125829630/2660312506348?st=PLA&sid=BNB_DRS_New+Marketplace+Shopping+Books_00000000&2sid=Google_&sourceId=PLGoP211463&gclid=Cj0KCQjw9NbdBRCwARIsAPLsnFaDu3mqDiAKMRwJh-7Tl2brC2qBFiao39R3xKSvjaVwWtagmeo7rRIaAuDUEALw_wcB)

ISBN:9780500544860

------
skookumchuck
Stunning photos!

